# Microsoft Vista lawsuit moves ahead



## n2gun (Mar 3, 2000)

A federal judge, U.S. District Judge Marsha Pechman, granted the suit class action status, but slightly narrowed its scope. She ruled that a class action could proceed with the intent of determining whether Microsoft's stickers caused an artificial demand for PCs during the 2006 holiday shopping season, and inflated the prices of computers which couldn't be upgraded to Windows Vista, when it released in January 2007.

http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=10831


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

n2gun said:


> A federal judge, U.S. District Judge Marsha Pechman, granted the suit class action status, but slightly narrowed its scope. She ruled that a class action could proceed with the intent of determining whether Microsoft's stickers caused an artificial demand for PCs during the 2006 holiday shopping season, and inflated the prices of computers which couldn't be upgraded to Windows Vista, when it released in January 2007.
> 
> http://www.dailytech.com/article.aspx?newsid=10831


I agree with the very first comment.

I am capable of writing left handed. Doesn't mean I do it well.

Plus it says they didn't even bother with the upgrade, so how do they know?

I am not a fan of MS, but I hope they counter sue. Then maybe, just maybe, someone will come up with an ironclad case or at least not tie up the system with SB.

Edit: "...stickers caused an artificial demand..." That's marketing. People are gullible. Guaranteed the responsibility can be passed on.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> Plus it says they didn't even bother with the upgrade, so how do they know?


There's MORE than enough complaints from people who DID try the upgrade to support their complaint.

I dunno, I can see both sides of this. Maybe Microsoft needs to have Windows Vista labels for various machines that will indicate which "level" of Vista that machine would support. So, a machine that would run the Basic edition would have a "Vista Basic" label. Another machine with more horsepower would have a "Vista Business" or something like that.

Not perfect but that would at least help the consumers a bit. I don't think MS needs to be "punished" for this but at least they should educate potential customers a bit more by more clearly identifying what each version of Vista will need to run well.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> There's MORE than enough complaints from people who DID try the upgrade to support their complaint.
> 
> I dunno, I can see both sides of this. Maybe Microsoft needs to have Windows Vista labels for various machines that will indicate which "level" of Vista that machine would support. So, a machine that would run the Basic edition would have a "Vista Basic" label. Another machine with more horsepower would have a "Vista Business" or something like that.
> 
> ...


I don't disagree about it being misleading, but like I said, I am capable of writing left handed.

Very few PCs', "pre-fab" OEMs', are capable of any WOW feature. Majority of them have integrated graphics and sound cards.

Think of the size of the sticker required for a good PC to show all versions. It would cover all the vents.

I am also capable of typing, but it took awhile just to type this. (there it is, who moved that one?)


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> I don't disagree about it being misleading, but like I said, I am capable of writing left handed.


The difference is you're not paying any money to write left handed because you thought you needed a "new hand" to write left handed. 



> Very few PCs', "pre-fab" OEMs', are capable of any WOW feature. Majority of them have integrated graphics and sound cards.


It's this reason I think MS should be "compelled" to disclose more or maybe it's the computer companies that need to (Dell, Gateway, etc). Maybe this really isn't a Microsoft issue but an issue with the computer companies.

Peace...


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

tomdkat said:


> The difference is you're not paying any money to write left handed because you thought you needed a "new hand" to write left handed.
> 
> Peace...


Of course not.
I'd search my package manager for "new hand.":up:

Couldn't resist, not that I tried all that hard


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

RootbeaR said:


> Of course not.
> I'd search my package manager for "new hand.":up:
> 
> Couldn't resist, not that I tried all that hard


I love it!  :up:

Peace...


----------



## toonbear (Mar 30, 2007)

RootbeaR we call that cuddy wifted.(left handed)


----------

